# WANTED: LWB Colson Double bar(Rainbow frame in Original paint)



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2015)

Looking for a nice original paint 36-37 Long wheelbase(20 1/2" tall frame) double bar bicycle in original condition. Would like it to be in good condition & complete, but will consider whatever pops up. Thanks for the help. PLEASE send PM or email with pics & info. Mike


Examples of what I'm looking for.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2015)

More pics(Tho not LWB)





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dogdart (Dec 8, 2015)

Would consider selling mine . Well worn original paint   , Packard badged  . Not sure on its value  , without seat


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah, I've heard the early Colson paint didn't hold up too well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2016)

Bumping this up! Help a brotha out!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 21, 2016)

What about the one on post #3 ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2016)

Paint pretty weak, aftermarket fenders/stem,etc. Beggars can't be choosers tho,right?


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 21, 2016)

I wasn't aware of the wrong parts. I can pick them out on a CWC but not so well on a Colson 

I'm pretty anal too though...

Good luck, I'm sure one will turn up.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 22, 2016)

I've got 2 extra frames and frontends, but niether are original paint.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> I've got 2 extra frames and frontends, but niether are original paint.



Message sent


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2016)

Still looking...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2017)

Long overdue bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## Boris (Nov 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> BUMP



The ol' subtle approach, eh? Or are you just weak from waiting?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)

Bump!

I'd also like a straight bar in original paint if available! HMU!


----------

